# My 3 axis Skull



## Skarez (Sep 1, 2011)

I have been building a 3 axis skull based on Halloween Bob's design for quite some time now.( I had to take time out for Kids ) 
Anyway I have it complete and used an Arduino to program head tilt, nod and rotate so I could work out all the bugs. It work great until I install the bucky skull. The bucky appears to be very front heavy and the Nod Servo Can't seem to move it. 

I can either buy a servo with more torque to replace the Nod servo or i can make a new template for a Lindbergh skull. 

I'm wondering if anybody else has had this issue...


----------



## Skarez (Sep 1, 2011)

Demonstrates Nod not working










Working Without Skull

Edit: High Torque servo did not fix , I'm thinking I need to replace the template and move everything forward for better balance or use Lindberg Skull.

Edit Added Embedded Video


----------



## scarybill (Oct 7, 2012)

bucky skull are much heavier than lindbergs


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

HB had a nice original design but it could not handle any extra weight.

Even if you had enough servo torque to handle the extra weight, you'd get a bounce effect each time a servo would stop moving from the momen.tum.

To use that design your skull needs to be very light weight. Even Lindberg skulls are on the heavy side from all the thicker plastic on the inside. You can lighten them by carving out the extra with a dremel.


----------



## Skarez (Sep 1, 2011)

Here he is working with a Lindberg skull. Homey you are right about the weight, the lighter skull is enough to work well. Range of motion is definitely limited. but I loved building this from the ground up. I've attached a video of me controlling him with a remote.









Since then I have been working with an arduino controlling all the movements and keeping all the controls right in the skull. I'll make a video once I get the LED's installed and a short routine.

Homey you suggested removing weight with a dremel do you think balancing it out by adding weight in the back could work as well??


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

If you shorten the threads on the rod end it will move the skull closer to the upright rod and should help balance the weight. I have used the bucky skull with sucess but a different servo.


----------

